# washington county



## reflexman (Sep 3, 2016)

what happened to the Washington county guys n gals were on the Washington Johnson line no monsters but we got some 110 to 125 in bucks on cams anybody else got some up n comers


----------



## jtomczak (Sep 16, 2016)

Food plots going in this weekend. Praying for rain.


----------



## imkevdog (Sep 18, 2016)

put mine in two weeks ago got some rain, hoping I get check on them this coming weekend


----------



## jtomczak (Sep 20, 2016)

Saw a doe and a young 6pt on Saturday.


----------



## DMonahan (Sep 25, 2016)

Plots went in last weekend. I'll be in the stand Friday afternoon


----------



## jtomczak (Sep 26, 2016)

Nice Washington County buck on Truck Buck!


----------



## jtomczak (Oct 7, 2016)

*Praying for rain today!*

We need it bad.


----------



## reflexman (Oct 14, 2016)

looks like a front moving thru next Thursday with rain  n cool temps behind it


----------



## fishingtiger (Oct 14, 2016)

I hope so. I finally got my seed in the ground last weekend. Hoping some rain gets to it before the turkeys.


----------



## reflexman (Oct 15, 2016)

this is a late start to gun opener n with the weather I think we will have some good prerut activity n in the upper 40s in am been a long hot summer im pumped I think some good bucks will hit the ground next Saturday . I am a hardcore bow hunter but just been to hot n dry good luck to all in the woods.


----------



## DMonahan (Oct 20, 2016)

I'll be in the woods tomorrow afternoon. I am more excited than a kid on Christmas Eve


----------



## jtomczak (Oct 24, 2016)

*Success*

We've been watching this 3.5 year old 8 point for a couple of weeks on camera.

Hunted hard all weekend and sealed the deal last night. He wasn't stinking and his hocks were clean.

My buddy hunts 40 acres right next to me and got on board with QDM 5 years ago after initially thinking 40 acres wasn't enough to grow good deer. This is the 3rd year in a row he's encountered a 3.5 or better buck.

He got this 3.5 11 point right around when I did!


----------



## DMonahan (Nov 2, 2016)

Anyone seeing any chasing in WACO?


----------



## BuckinFish (Nov 10, 2016)

TTT, anything?


----------



## BuckinFish (Nov 13, 2016)

Past two weekends turned up a couple mediocre bucks and a few does.  I didn't witness any chasing, been too warm but I hated to leave today as the cold moved in with the rain.  It will be interesting to hear about the next day or so.


----------



## screedee (Nov 17, 2016)

Hunted last WED-MON, saw no chasing, few other guys said they did but I dont know.  Havent really seen the woods come alive yet. Looks like a blowout this weekend with 20+mph winds (Deepstep)


----------

